# Conversations?



## Col5632 (13 Mar 2013)

It might just be me going mad but have the conditions of conversations changed where you can only add 5 people to one conversation?


----------



## jefmcg (13 Mar 2013)

Hmm, my conversation of 7 people doesn't have an invite link anymore  Pity, we were using it as a mini women's group, and we won't be able to add any more


----------



## Col5632 (13 Mar 2013)

jefmcg said:


> Hmm, my conversation of 7 people doesn't have an invite link anymore  Pity, we were using it as a mini women's group, and we won't be able to add any more


 
I usually use it to ask who is still coming to a ride but got an error message saying i had added more than 5


----------



## Shaun (13 Mar 2013)

This is due to a usergroup change I made last night.

I discovered I'd inadvertently set conversation participants far higher than originally intended so reduced them to align them with the other forums; 1 recipient - newly registered members, 2 - for first usergroup promotion milestone - and max. 5 for longer term members.

A recipient max. of 50 is available via a paid _user account upgrade_, but I've never really promoted the upgrade and it is not linked in the main parts of the forum (_it's in your user menu drop-down but I suspect most people don't notice it ... _ ) so is not something people have been aware of or have subcribed to in any numbers.

Let me have a think about it tonight and I might make some further adjustments to better accommodate small group chat.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Shaun (13 Mar 2013)

Okay, I've had a re-think and am going to make some further adjustments (that you'll hopefully like). 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## classic33 (13 Mar 2013)

This is a hobby, so when/where do find time to work?


----------



## Shaun (13 Mar 2013)

classic33 said:


> This is a hobby, so when/where do find time to work?


 
I just don't bother sleeping ...


----------



## classic33 (13 Mar 2013)

Shaun said:


> I just don't bother sleeping ...


You're the controller!!
http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/are-we-really-here.123624/


----------



## Col5632 (14 Mar 2013)

Shaun said:


> Okay, I've had a re-think and am going to make some further adjustments (that you'll hopefully like).
> 
> Cheers,
> Shaun


 
Thanks


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (14 Mar 2013)

Shaun said:


> This is due to a usergroup change I made last night.
> 
> I discovered I'd inadvertently set conversation participants far higher than originally intended so reduced them to align them with the other forums; 1 recipient - newly registered members, 2 - for first usergroup promotion milestone - and max. 5 for longer term members.
> 
> ...


 
I've been searching and I can't find it  Is it really THAT unnoticeable?


----------



## Shaun (14 Mar 2013)

jazloc said:


> I've been searching and I can't find it  Is it really THAT unnoticeable?


 
Very - I've suspended it for the time being whilst I re-think it.


----------



## Col5632 (14 Mar 2013)

Shaun said:


> Very - I've suspended it for the time being whilst I re-think it.


 
That will be why i couldnt find it either then


----------

